# Probleme mit dem Klassenpfad nach dem deployment



## Guest (13. Dez 2007)

Hallo nochmal,
ich habe meinen Client fertiggestellt und wollte ihn deployen. Leider wirft tomcat einen Fehler: "import clientmainclass cannot be resolved". Er findet die Klassen nicht! Ich habe für die Modellogik reine java-Klassen (keine Servlets) benutzt. Auf diese habe ich dann aus der JSP referenziert. Das funktionierte in der IDE (Netbeans 6) wunderbar. Z.B. die Hauptklasse heißt "ClientMainClass" und liegt in dem Package "clientmainclass". Aus der JSP referenziere ich drauf mit import clientmainclass.ClientMainClass; Die Struktur meiner Webapp ist ganz normal. In dem Anwendungsordner liegt die JSP, die von der WEB.xml als Startobjekt benannt wird. Die Struktur der app sieht so aus:

Webapp-Anwendungsvz.
...|.....................|
...+Ordner1........-client.jsp
...|
...+Ordner2
...|
...+etc.
...|
...+WEB-INF
..... | ........ |
......+lib.....+classes	         
.......................|      
......................+clientmainclass
...................................|
.................................. -ClientMainClass.class
...................................-etc.class
Meines Wissens ist der Klassenpfad bei Tomcat so , dass er nach den referenzierten Klassen eben ab dem Vz. classes sucht. D.h. der Pfad sollte doch eigentlich stimmen oder? In der IDE hat Netbeans die Klassenpfade verwaltet und da passte es dann auch. Ich habe danch mit ant eine .war erzeugt und auf dem tomcat 5.5 deployed. Das kann doch nicht an unterschiedlichen Tomcat-Versionen liegen oder (netbeans bringt tomcat 6 mit).
Danke
Albrecht


----------



## aldi15 (13. Dez 2007)

sorry, hab das als Gast erstellt


----------



## aldi15 (19. Dez 2007)

Habs inzwischen rausgefunden. War tatsächlich ein Versionsproblem! In der Entwicklungsumgebung habe ich Java 1.6 und Tomcat 6 benutzt. Auf dem Server, auf dem die Anwendung laufen sollte, ist Java 1.5 und tomcat 5.5 installiert.Nachdem ich auf einem anderen rechner testweise Java 1.6 und tomcat 6 installiert hatte und damit den client getsetet, lief alles wunderbar! Seltsam, dabei benutze ich gar keine Java 1.6-spezifischen Klassen. Egal. jetzt gehts. Bis dann.
Albrecht


----------

